# P & O Offer.



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Got an email today from p&o,they have just got a new boat so to celebrate they are offering crossings from £30 each way if you book before the 14th of February.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Of course it's nothing to do with LD / DFDS launching their "new" Dover - Calais service :roll:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I'am only posting this in case it helps anyone looking for a cheap crossing,I have already booked the tunnel other than that I would have been looking for a good deal.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

they all want to fill up boats / trains at off peak times, and if they can upstage their rivals (or even rivals that haven't even started sailing yet :roll: ). then fine - but I will stick with the tunnel (assisted by Tesco) 8)


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have you got a discount code or something. I am looking for a sailing in April back to UK.

Andy


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Of course it's nothing to do with LD / DFDS launching their "new" Dover - Calais service :roll:


Oh, you old cynic you! :wink:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

No code,just book before that date and sail up to the 13th of December.Peak period price is from £39 each way.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Price*

I mentioned this the other day on the SeaFrance Topic.

I think £62 for a motorhome 8m Long is a good price (5% cheaper with C&CC).

We too can get lots of Tesco Deals. So yes we can book with them.

But, you have to book in Advance and it can be a lot of messing about. Last time we ended up paying Eurotunnel £25 and it cost me £6.95 t post the bluddy vouchers.

Another thing with Eurotunnel was last time we booked and travelled, there was a bit of a safety and security issue that I was very uneasy about.

So we can save the Tesco deals for Stena line or similar.

Beauty of the POSL thing is that I can book it at short notice. Plus we get to see a nice new shiny Ship.

TM


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

bigtree said:


> No code,just book before that date and sail up to the 13th of December.Peak period price is from £39 each way.


£106 is the cheapest return I could book for a motorhome under 7M

?????


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*£62*



Philippft said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> > No code,just book before that date and sail up to the 13th of December.Peak period price is from £39 each way.
> ...


Sixty Two Quid (Or £58.20 with the Caravan and Camping Club)

I priced it on a 7m Motorhome but an 8m is the same. Price is includes up-to 9 adults.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*POSL*

I have just done another costing for P&O Dover-Calais-Dover.

With C&CC it is £57.50

14th March out Early Evening
18th March in Early Evening.

Bit if you extend the trip by one day, the prices increases to around £75-£100.

Same if you combine with Zeebrugge-Hull Return.

It is £31 out to Calais if you return on 18th March. Make that the 19th and the Dover-Calais out price increases from £31 to £44.

If you don't shop at Tesco or simply don't like it. I think the P&O / C&CC
deal of £57.50 takes some beating.

We are probably going to go one way to Calais to go on one of the new ships. Then drive over to St. Malo to try out Pont Aven on one of its last out-of-season trips before she goes back to do mainly the Santander crossing.

TM


----------



## tomm1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think the code has been posted earlier on here . But see no harm in a reminder .

Excel show , ferry code CS12, for P&O .

I tried the Dover-Dunkirk -Dover sailings :

MH 2.6 high , up to 8metre length = £48 return. 


Tried various dates , all came up at £24 each way.


----------

